# Epik Subwoofers now offered in Europe...



## Sonnie

*August 12, 2010*

Epik Subwoofers is proud to announce our new European dealer, L-Sound.


When we saw that our global customer’s were doing nearly anything in their power to get their hands on an Epik sub, we knew it was due time to start getting them these great subs with ease!


Who better to help us out, than L-Sound!


We’ve teamed up to offer Epik products to everyone in Europe.


If you’re interested in buying, visit L-Sound at http://www.lsound.no/


_*Epik Empires are available now for pre-order and will be shipping soon!*_

All Epik products carried by L-Sound come standard with a 220-240V amplifier and meet all European specifications.


L-Sound is located in Arendal, Norway and ships throughout Europe. They are a leader in online direct audio sales and represent excellence in the audio industry for their sales and support. They have sold many other brands including Klipsch, Onkyo, Pioneer, Yamaha, Hi-Vi and SVS among others.


Here at Epik, we look forward to a long, great relationship with L-Sound and are happy to finally be able to make our products available to those overseas.


To learn more, check out L-Sound at http://www.lsound.no/
or visit L-Sound’s Epik Empire Subwoofer page by clicking HERE.


----------



## recruit

I noticed this yesterday while browsing the LSound website, certainly good news for sure !!


----------



## Kenobi

That's good news indeed. An uncle in Canada is interested in the Epik line and would be happy to be able to purchase their subwoofers when available. Any update there?

Best regards,

Kenobi


----------



## Moonfly

recruit said:


> I noticed this yesterday while browsing the LSound website, certainly good news for sure !!


As far as I can tell, they are now offering the only dual opposed 15" driver sub this side of the pond, and for what seems to be around the 1k mark. An interesting addition to our shores for sure. Things are starting to happen in Europe, slowly.


----------



## sparktheyank

This is great news! I've had a couple friends of mine overseas waiting for this.


----------



## q2bon2b

That's good news for folks in Europe in terms of more choices. My friends on the other side of the pond will be happy - something new to try, what not to like, eh?

Just curious about shipping rates in Europe, since LS is shipping it from Norway, generally, what would the freight be like to say London?


----------

